# Detail & Photo Shoot



## dgc4rter (Feb 9, 2008)

*UPDATED: Just added three more pics that I hadn't finished processing.*

Had the car professionally detailed at the weekend by Barry of Auto Detox ( www.autodetox.com ) and finally got round to taking a few proper snaps of the beauty afterwards.









































































For those photography enthusiasts amongst you, the shots were taken with a Nikon D200 and Nikkor 18-200mm VR lens. Yes, HDR technique was used to bring out the detail and finishing touches to the post processing were done courtesy of Photoshop CS3.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Looks well moody with that backdrop


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi, great photos!!

Are those exhaust trims Pipewerx or Audi?

Great looking car.

Wish I could take pictures like - what sort of camera are you using?

Nice one!! :wink: R.


----------



## dgc4rter (Feb 9, 2008)

ricka said:


> Hi, great photos!!
> 
> Are those exhaust trims Pipewerx or Audi?
> 
> ...


I guess you liked the photos so much you didn't notice the text at the bottom telling you details of the camera eh? :lol:

Anyway, thanks for the compliments. Camera was a Nikon D200 SLR. Photos were created using HDR imaging technique - a bit of a complex process but you get results that you simply can't get by normal methods.

Exhaust trims are Pipewerx.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

dgc4rter said:


> I guess you liked the photos so much you didn't notice the text at the bottom telling you details of the camera eh? :lol:


Just seen that - yep, you were right - impressive!!


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks Great.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking good


----------



## Burnie (May 29, 2008)

8) looks great Nice shine 8)


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

I like the contrast of you shining metal car with the rusting quonset hut.

Ther irony was not lost on me.


----------



## dgc4rter (Feb 9, 2008)

TTitan said:


> I like the contrast of you shining metal car with the rusting quonset hut.
> 
> Ther irony was not lost on me.


Nice to see someone who appreciates the time spent finding an appropriate location and the thought behind choosing it as well as the car.

Like the pun too (irony... very good!  )


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Great pics and location. Car looks fab


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Great photos 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

awesome

are those number plates legal? i like the clean look of them


----------

